
Lenovo downward dogs with Yoga BiOS update supporting Linux installs - EwanToo
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/28/lenovo_downward_dogs_with_yoga_bios_update_supporting_linux_installs/
======
tracker1
Sorry, but I'm not sure I could recommend Lenovo again for a very long time...
they seem to be doing everything they can to milk every cent from every
resource at the cost of their own brand.

